# New to the a6 forum



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just got this guy and i love it.I needed it to haul art around so here it is.

i have a couple questions
1.when i start the car and the okay comes on the screen there is a service message...then it goes away....is this something to worry about.I check all the fluids and watch everything close.
2.when i get up to about 70 miles per hour the car starts a slight vibration and stop after 75....shoul i take it in for alignment? I want to put some new shocks and h&r springs on it and was waiting to do that one everything was in place.Does anybody have springs on their car.......does it ruin the ride.
3.When i got the car from the old man he said he did not know what kind of oil had been serviced with......can my mechanic figure it out by looking at it?I just want the car to run like this for a very long time


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

the service indication means that service is/was due. There is a way to reset it using the odometer and clock buttons.
http://www.audi-forums.com/c5-....html
Vibration could be from a number of things.
The recommended oil is 0W-30. You can also use 5W-30 or 5W40.


_Modified by ryuuoh at 6:14 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (ryuuoh)*

thank you so much....that helps alot.


----------



## NO-golfrider (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks almost like mine, just got my FK coilovers on, i'ts a bit stiffer, but not useless.
(Sorry for my bad English, and tell me if you want me to remove pic)


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (NO-golfrider)*

No i welcome examples i love the stance. Since i got the car i have been looking threw the members gallery on every site and googling images like crazy.Im going back and forth trying to figure out what coilovers or springs i want. Wheels are also another big choice on my mind.



these are some of my options.I think 19s will be what would look nice on the car.


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (Deathbot-b5)*

On another note my chrome is really messed up so im going to black it out....have any of you guys gone that route,did you do it your self?Im going to use one of your guys ideas and try some electrical tape to see how it looks.All the chrome even badges will be black.
How did you guys clear out your yellow lenses?I have backed lenses and drilled them out also.I just want the best advise because i like this car alot.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Deathbot-b5)*

I would not do electrical tape since you are in Arizona, which is a completely different climate from where Pearl is in Norway. The electrical tape will become all gummy and generally a big mess in the Arizona heat and sun. I would say paint is your only option that will look even and stand up to the sun for some time. I have been in AZ in the summer and was nearly fried by the 134 degree temperature on the pavement while I was on a motorcycle. I can't imagine how hot a car sitting in the summer time sun would get.
I would start with balancing the rims because if the shaking comes in at a certain speed it often is wheel balance. Also push up & down on the corners and listen for squeaks. If you have any, it is a sign that your control arms could use replacement. How many miles on the car?


_Modified by Snowhere at 12:44 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

the car has 101xxx miles on it.There is no noise coming from the shocks or control arms.So i will take it in to get the tires rotated and balanced. Thanks for all of the good advice.


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

Some things to look for on the 2.8 30v is timing belt service, valve cover leaks caused by a blocked crankcase breather or suction pump, CV boot tears (grease on the inside of the wheels) damp carpet on the passenger side caused by a blocked drain under the battery or brake reservoir, damp carpet or headliner stains caused by clogged sunroof drains.


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (NO-golfrider)*

Are there spacers on the lowered a6 the guy from norway put up there?Im going to take the car into a trusted mechanic to see what needs to be done.All the stuff thats wrong with the car is little cosmetic things here and there.I just want to keep it running well.


_Modified by Deathbot-b5 at 11:25 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Deathbot-b5)*

The vibration at 70mph seems to be a common problem with these









There are two of us on one of the UK forums trying to sort this out as well, and balancing the wheels isn't helping. Its not a Quattro thing, so hopefully nothing horrifically expensive to worry about but it is very annoying having to drive everywhere at 90mph








Post up if you find a cure for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Enjoy the car. I love mine








Mikki x


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_The vibration at 70mph seems to be a common problem with these








There are two of us on one of the UK forums trying to sort this out as well, and balancing the wheels isn't helping. Its not a Quattro thing, so hopefully nothing horrifically expensive to worry about but it is very annoying having to drive everywhere at 90mph








Post up if you find a cure for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Enjoy the car. I love mine








Mikki x

A co-worker had the same problem and cured it with new tie rod ends. Cheap fix at $100. Do yourself a favor and get the one-piece ones while you're replacing them. They cost the same.
These ones...http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...20Rod


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*

Thanks! I'll give that a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*

Hi...my a6 doesnt vibrate, but a thumping anoying noise comes from the rear right end. I got new tires, balanced, alignement.....and still there...what can it be?. Audi has no idea, or they don't wanna tell me...but it is very anoying.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (NO-golfrider)*

nice looking car, my brother has the same one. He ought it in Europe (spain) were my family lives, and it came with three set of rims and the whole s4 or rs4 grill,suspension and 3 sets of rims. he paid €19k. Mean condition.The kid that sold it to him was tired of it...daddy's boy!!!lol and got a newer one!!!
I saw some crazy ones this past weekend at h20 in ocean city!!!!


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (peperra)*

When does it thump? What speeds, more when your on the gas or brake, more at high or low speeds?
Wheel bearing, rear differential mount, bad rear CV joint....?


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (KillA6)*

it thumps when i do from 40 on....always on the gas....it's only in one side tough...it could be the Wheel bearing, rear differential mount, bad rear CV joint like you said....The tire place told me that the rear suspension bolts were very tight...i got them loose by Audi...but still sounds like Sh***!!!the problem is..i am very illiterate about cars also...!!!! 
thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (peperra)*

If I had to guess I would say bad tire or wheel bearing or even bad shock. 
Try rotating the tires. This will eliminate if its the tire.
How old are the shocks? might be time for new.


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (KillA6)*

the socks are stock...8 years old...How much would be to replace them?..i just spend 27oo$ in a timing belt and tune up...!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (peperra)*

WOW 8 year old shocks! thats prob your answer right there.
You should do all 4 about $500.00us doing it yourself.
$150 about a piece.
You might have luck posting in the classifieds and getting a used set with low miles.
i just had my trans droped twice b/c of a clutch issue about $3200.00us when it was all said and done. 
I feel you on the whole $$$$ thing.


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (peperra)*

I meant shocks....!!!!!
i got an alignement not too long ago...and brand new tires..
Could it be the rim?


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (peperra)*

It could be, like I said rotate the tires. if the sound is still in the same spot. its not the tire or rim. If the sounds moves then its the tire or rim. 
You just need to eliminate things at this point and pin point your issue.


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (peperra)*

well..thanks a lot for the info...
I have no idea what so ever in how to change them, neither tools...as i said before...i am not tool friendly...and i hate it now!!!!
So " me doing the work" is not gonna happen...
Me spending 500$ plus again EITHER ....WTF!!!!!!







































































As much as i hate the sound..i probably have to live with it for a little while...i am not Bill Gates>


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (peperra)*

Just bring it back to the place that put your tires on and ask them to rotate them. They should do it for nothing if you tell them you are trying to figure out if you have a bad tire/rim. If they charge you it will be very little. Its worth it to do incase its a tire you can get a new one since it has few miles on it.


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (KillA6)*

i will do that !!!!
Thanks buddy!!!!


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (peperra)*

No problem and good luck!


----------



## NO-golfrider (Dec 26, 2005)

"Are there spacers on the lowered a6 the guy from norway put up there?"
No it's 8,5 x 19 in front and 9,5x19 in the rear. using FK coilover on it now.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

everytime i see a a6 wagon, i really want it, but then i remember they did not make it here in manual trim


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

the wagon looks sweet. love the wheels!


----------

